# where and what time will the fish be biting this weekend?



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i need to make a plan!


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Friend is slaying specks in the Escambia mouth on clousers.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

To fish or not to fish that is the question.

If we knew where and when our freezers would be full.

Good Luck, just get out and fish.. :yes:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*where and what time will the fish be biting this weekend?* 

*Where = In the bays, rivers, and Gulf of Mexico.*

*Time = 24 hours day.*

*I got my plan!!!*


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If we all knew the answer to that , there would be none left to catch !!!
It's Fishing .


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Whenever and wherever I am not


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

The latest prediction....


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

^ this, lol, be careful tho there will be a regatta in that area at that time tomorrow


----------

